# Replacement for Sage ONE



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Never cast a one, but I do have a brand new 7wt method that I was thinking of selling (don't need three 7wt's). There supposed to be pretty highly regarded from what I've read


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

I just seen a 7 wt sage one on the rack at new Smyrna outfitters on in new Smyrna beach fl . On close out could still be there.


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

I believe they had a 8 wt as well


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I own a Sage One 9 wt. I have also owned a Loomis Crosscurrent 9 wt. and an Echo 3. I think the Loomis casts very similar to the Sage. I like the Echo at half the price, but it does tire my arm quicker than the Sage.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I can tell you this that I'm loving the Echo Ion XL and it casts great. For me it was better than the sage one, but my next rod will be he clutch archipelago


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Pierson said:


> Specifically in 8 or 9 wt. I REALLY love my Sage One, but since it is discontinued i know i wont be able to find them on ebay forever..... Who has ACTUALLY OWNED a Sage ONE and found a rod they think is comparable as a replacement? I own the NRX as well and it is a great rod, there's just something about the ONE that fits my casting stroke perfect. I mostly wade fish the flats so my typical cast is in the 60-80 ft range.


I've got a few ONE's, and have an 8 wt Scott Meridian that I think is really close and maybe a little better all around than my 8 wt One. Also have a new Sage X 10 wt that is close to the 10 wt One, and maybe a tad faster.

Even with the Sage repair fee being up to $70 for ground shipping now, thats still a lot less than $895 for a new rod.










I think you already know that the Method is nothing like the One. All speed, no feel.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I have heard great things about the meridian and the X. I have asked some fly shops and they all said the same thing. The X in the higher weights is close to the ONE and the meridian is a little different but possibly better all around rod. Looks i have two new rods to test cast!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Pierson said:


> I have heard great things about the meridian and the X. I have asked some fly shops and they all said the same thing. The X in the higher weights is close to the ONE and the meridian is a little different but possibly better all around rod. Looks i have two new rods to test cast!


If you cast the Meridian 8wt 2pc and like it I have one for sale in the classifieds. At present I have four Meridians. The Meridian 6wt and Sage One 6wt are close in casting ease but the Meridian has a little more power. Casting and fish fighting.


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> If you cast the Meridian 8wt 2pc and like it I have one for sale in the classifieds. At present I have four Meridians. The Meridian 6wt and Sage One 6wt are close in casting ease but the Meridian has a little more power. Casting and fish fighting.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sage Method.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Don't have a ton of experience with the ONE, caught a few fish on my buddies 8wt but that's it. I have an 8wt Meridian and have fished a 7 and 8 X a lot. The meridian is nice but you can't push it too hard or the loop just collapses but if you slow down it can dump the entire line easy. The X is a lot more responsive and almost anyone can throw tight loops with it. The best way to put it is it has the feel of the ONE but is faster than a method if that makes sense. It's not stiff at all but recovers extremely quick. Can't go wrong with either but if I had to buy another redfish rod I'd get a 7wt X.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Just the responses im looking for, thank you! Im excited to give the X a try.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys, since you are going to compare rods at various shops, I'd like to see how you compare the Hardy Zephrus to the X, the One and the Methods, if the shop carries them.


----------



## BiscayneNative (Nov 10, 2017)

I realize this post is way past the life of this thread, but for what it's worth I use a 9wt X and One, as well as a 7wt Method primarily for wading, mostly targeting bonefish. As a replacement for the One, I think the X is the closest in the Sage lineup. I originally had Xi2 and Xi3 9wt rods, which were sadly stolen. I replaced them with a One, and eventually got an X as a second rod (well now my primary 9wt) as it felt similar to the One, just a bit more efficient with a similar casting stroke. That being said, I usually find myself holding the 7wt Method when chasing flats critters in foot. The X is certainly a more refined creature than the One and is, in my opinion, a superior rod, but it isn't a game changer like the Method.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Curious about the Zephrus 8wt as well. Love the 11 and 12, but sometimes (usually) you can’t judge a lower weight rod based on how it’s larger brothers cast (and vice-versus). I’ve been wanting to cast one for a while now...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually really like the Zephyrus in the lower weights. Thrown the 8wt and really like it, but was in need for a 9wt replacement. So I got the Zephyrus 4pc 9wt and actually love it for being a 9wt. Easy to throw and fish all day, as opposed to some 9wts, which starts wearing you out halfway into your fishing trip. Easy loading, forgiving, but nice and fast. The rod is deceiving where it looks like it's heavier on the swing, but it actually feels light on the swing. Not Method light, but light with feel and casting authority about 2/3rds the way through your stroke. So it almost self launches at the end of your stroke, without you trying to punch it. It also has plenty of backbone in the butt section to muscle those bigger fish. All in all, IMO, it's a superior rod to the One, within the same genre of rods, in relation to flex and feel.

Ted Haas


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Let’s not forget the T&T Exocett in this conversation. I did a side by side comparison with the Exocett, 4pc meridian and the X. Tested 2 lines (sa grand slam & btt) on each and the t&t made me buy a new 8 & 10wt. Sub 4oz rod, very crisp snap and energy transfer while having the best feel of the group to me. Plus I believe it’s the most accurate rod at 50-60ft I’ve ever cast. Seems like autopilot at times.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, you're right Rick. I'd almost like to compare the Zephyrus and the Exocett side by side. I think both would be similar and it'd be interesting to feel the differences, if any.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Yes, you're right Rick. I'd almost like to compare the Zephyrus and the Exocett side by side. I think both would be similar and it'd be interesting to feel the differences, if any.


We can do a rod test/comparison thanksgiving weekend. I’m always fishing that weekend down around citrus co. Pm me


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I just got a 1 piece 8 wt Zephyrus—enjoyed it fish for redfish last week. Wish they made a 7 weight. I usually fish the 1 pc #7 Cross Current for reds. I tried the 8 weight ONE red fishing a couple weeks ago— it was just too soft. 

Today I fished the 4 pc Zephyrus 9 wt on baby tarpon / snook. It has been my new favorite 9 weight — lawn casting only, which usually doesn’t translate to actual fishing. But, fishing today I really liked the line speed, crispness, and rod feel. The Zephyrus was very accurate for mangrove snook fishing. 

I love the light, responsive rod tip in this Zephyrus series, and the backbone in the butt section. Also, something about the titanium recoil guides always makes me feel like it’s a real fishing rod and not just a casting rod. I have to use a heavy reel to offset the light weight of these Zephyrus rods.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So...it looks like the Cabelas website has Sage ONE rods available in 5, 6, and 8wt...at least as of 11/16/2017...


----------



## AReugene (Aug 11, 2016)

Rick, 
Could you provide any more info on the exocett in the 10 weight? Like the OP I am looking for a 10 weight sage one but am having a hell of a time finding one. New or Used. Im looking at the Sage X, exocett and also the Salt HD which I havent heard much about.
Thanks much.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

AReugene said:


> Rick,
> Could you provide any more info on the exocett in the 10 weight? Like the OP I am looking for a 10 weight sage one but am having a hell of a time finding one. New or Used. Im looking at the Sage X, exocett and also the Salt HD which I havent heard much about.
> Thanks much.


So far I’ve thrown the amplitude tarpon on it, sa saltwater, and rio intermediate. Handled all beautifully. The tarpon is much lighter and makes it feel faster & super easy to tip cast while booming through the wind. The saltwater taper is a great all around shooter to 80ft. Makes it the easiest 10wt I’ve ever picked up. It then handled the intermediate like a boss. The Exocett ss handles intermediate lines better, but I prefer the 9ft as it’s effortless to cast 70-80ft all day. I’ve casted it side by side with the salt hd, meridian, and method. It won the competition. All with the same line, leader, and heavy crab with the hook point cut off. At 10wt and above I don’t look for a rod that feels like a price of steel bar, I want something the has a fast action, but still flexes down the blank a little with a heavier line and making it easier to cast all day. I use a 10 for smaller poon, off the beach for bulls, Big jacks, snook, ect. It cast to me as easily as some other 8&9wts. The Exocett rods are different, they are fast actions, yet they flex, the big difference with them is the feel and how fast& easy they unload while not over flexing at the end of the cast.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

The email below is for the rod designer at T&T. They have been great to deal with. Customer service is amazing. Feel free to email him or call for any questions along with asking if they have a demo rod available.
[email protected]


----------



## AReugene (Aug 11, 2016)

This is awesome information Rick. Really appreciate it. Ive always heard great things about them. I'll most definitely shoot Joe an email and get in touch. Thanks again


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

AReugene said:


> This is awesome information Rick. Really appreciate it. Ive always heard great things about them. I'll most definitely shoot Joe an email and get in touch. Thanks again


No problem. After the black fly rendezvous I set out to find me a new 8&10. I can honestly say I’ve cast almost every top end rod on ththe market. T&T won the race.


----------



## AReugene (Aug 11, 2016)

One last question Rick, 
I noticed you mentioned the SS throws Int. line better (which I fairly often do use) does the 9' still handle these lines pretty well? Those setups look pretty man...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, the 9ft rod handled it very well. It didn’t give me any problems what so ever. If my left foot isn’t still swollen from a bacterial infection I picked up wading last week, I’ll be throwing a rio int this weekend for albi’s and little tuni. I will say this about the SS350, if you do close quarter combat with poon in the backcountry/mangroves, the ss is the perfect tool.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with you on the Sage One and recently had this discussion at our local flyshop down here. The guy over there broke out the new Orvis rod and said he used it in the Bahamas and that it was very similar to the Sage One. I have all NRX's other than the One and they are in no way the same.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rick hambric said:


> Let’s not forget the T&T Exocett in this conversation. I did a side by side comparison with the Exocett, 4pc meridian and the X. Tested 2 lines (sa grand slam & btt) on each and the t&t made me buy a new 8 & 10wt. Sub 4oz rod, very crisp snap and energy transfer while having the best feel of the group to me. Plus I believe it’s the most accurate rod at 50-60ft I’ve ever cast. Seems like autopilot at times.


Not to derail - what were the factors that made you chose the T&T over the Scott? I'm in the market for a new 8wt. and they are 2 one the short list. Thanks.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Net 30, with smaller lighter flies the meridian held tighter loops, but with a heavy slider the Exocett shined. Also it had a lot more feel. It also performed better with an array of different lines. From btt to rio bonefish and Cortland intermediate it casted easier, further and is the most accurate rod for 30-60ft I’ve ever held. They load about the same, but one had a faster and more crisp snap and cleaner stop so there wasn’t an overflex at the end of my cast with a heavy slider or crab.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rick hambric said:


> @Net 30, with smaller lighter flies the meridian held tighter loops, but with a heavy slider the Exocett shined. Also it had a lot more feel. It also performed better with an array of different lines. From btt to rio bonefish and Cortland intermediate it casted easier, further and is the most accurate rod for 30-60ft I’ve ever held. They load about the same, but one had a faster and more crisp snap and cleaner stop so there wasn’t an overflex at the end of my cast with a heavy slider or crab.


Good feedback....thanks. I'm looking for a great rod for those short to medium shots. I knew Tom Dorsey years ago and he had a unique perspective on rod design. They also had some of the best looking rods by far.


----------



## Poonhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Pierson said:


> Specifically in 8 or 9 wt. I REALLY love my Sage One, but since it is discontinued i know i wont be able to find them on ebay forever..... Who has ACTUALLY OWNED a Sage ONE and found a rod they think is comparable as a replacement? I own the NRX as well and it is a great rod, there's just something about the ONE that fits my casting stroke perfect. I mostly wade fish the flats so my typical cast is in the 60-80 ft range.


----------



## Poonhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

I love the Sage 1 as well. I have in 9, 10 and 11 wts. I also love the NRX and have an 8wt.

I recently picked up a SageX which has the same taper as the One, but with the latest materials. Expensive new, but you should give it a try. The SaltHD is very different than the One. Also, would recommend testing with a fly as opposed to how they demonstrate it since they all cast great with just a leader.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Poonhunter said:


> I love the Sage 1 as well. I have in 9, 10 and 11 wts. I also love the NRX and have an 8wt.
> 
> I recently picked up a SageX which has the same taper as the One, but with the latest materials. Expensive new, but you should give it a try. The SaltHD is very different than the One. Also, would recommend testing with a fly as opposed to how they demonstrate it since they all cast great with just a leader.


I second the fly. When I was doing my testing, I took a practice fly(#1 c70sd cut off at the bend with a med lead eye and a small bunch of chartreuse ep. wrap the crap out of it and cover with epoxy) I always brought my own leaders and it does take a minute to tie a loop knot, but the time is well worth it. Rods aren’t cheap, and before paying $900+ for a rod I want to test it out as close to real world as possible. Unless i can get one on the water.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Poonhunter said:


> I recently picked up a SageX...


Which X did you get? I am interested in hearing some feedback about the 990-4


----------



## Poonhunter (Dec 24, 2017)

Danny Moody said:


> Which X did you get? I am interested in hearing some feedback about the 990-4


I have a 10wt X. I like it. More feel than the One, but it also feels a bit stiffer.


----------

